# Poorboys



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, has anyone used the Poorboys range of cleaning products ? Its sold at my place of work and gets a good rating. Think its American ?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Seen lots of people use it and they rate it.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I've used the poorboys 2.5 is very good but felt it left some slight marring when used with my da polisher I finished it off with some 3m blue top which eliminated this saying that there is a poorboys ssr1 which I believe rectifies this unless I'm corrected otherwise


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Quality product


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

i use poorboys, think it makes the silver pop to be honest, amazing stuff for the price.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

missbonny said:


> i use poorboys, think it makes the silver pop to be honest, amazing stuff for the price.


Where's the best place to get poorboys, is it an internet job. Need to get some stuff today.


----------



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Love the poorboy's range.


----------



## smitty12 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've just bought some of the Poorboys polish, anyone got any photos after using? think its called balckhole?


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

smitty12 said:


> I've just bought some of the Poorboys polish, anyone got any photos after using? think its called balckhole?


Good stuff and quite cheap given the results you can get. Technically Blackhole is a glaze rather than a full on polish and the bumf says this means there are no abrasives just fillers. I finish mine with DoDo Juice Blue Velvet Pro wax which seems to last for ages and gives excellent results. I've found applying by hand with a soft pad works best then buff off with microfibre towel.


----------

